# Les graveurs non double couche peuvent-ils lire les DVD double-couche ou non?



## GabLab (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Je me pose cette question, j'ai un drôle de problème. J'ai un MacBook 1ère génération donc son graveur ne grave pas en double couche.

J'ai emprunté un graveur externe double couche (DVD+R DL) à un ami pour copier mon DVD de Leopard et sauvegarder certaines données. Depuis, j'ai réinstallé Leopard sur ce Macbook sans problème en utilisant la copie de sauvegarde que j'avais auparavant gravée, histoire de tester, et tout est OK.

Seul problème est qu'aujourd'hui aucun de ces disques de sauvegarde double-couche ne veut monter à partir du lecteur de mon MacBook sous Leopard, sauf la copie du DVD d'installation de Leopard, ce qui me semble tout de même très zarbi comme vous dites en France.

...

Donc ma question est "Les graveurs non double couche peuvent-ils lire les DVD double-couche ou non?"

Si oui, ce voudrait simplement dire que mes DVD n'ont pas été correctement gravés? Si non, pourquoi reconnaître seulement le DVD Leopard?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

Dans un graveur, seule la fonction de "gravure" est simple couche, la lecture elle, est toujours "double couche", même sur les simples lecteurs, on peut lire un DVD double couche. Par contre (bien que je ne pense pas que ça soit le cas de ceux des MacBook), certains lecteurs, en ce qui concerne les DVD+/-R, ne lisent que les "+" ou que les "-", qu'ils soient simple ou double couche.

Par contre, il y a des lecteurs qui refusent de lire certains DVD, pour des raisons encore non élucidées, par exemple, le combo de mon iBook refuse de lire certains DVD gravés avec mon ancien graveur "simple couche" (un Pioneer DVR-107D) alors que le même DVD (c'est à dire même marque/modèle de DVD) gravé sur mon Pioneer DVR-111D actuel (graveur double couche, mais DVD simple couche), il le lit sans problème.

Tu es peut-être confronté à un problème du genre, soit en raison de la marque de DVD, soit du graveur, ton MacBook ne parvient pas à lire les deux couches mais s'il n'y a rien sur la deuxième alors, il peut lire. Mais ça n'est qu'une hypothèse, hein !


----------

